# 2011 Murano LE - New Tires



## rsvm (Oct 23, 2014)

Need to replace my tires, found 20" tires to be expensive.
Torn between the Michelin or Toyo tires any suggestions?
Have snow about 4months out of the year.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Can you get Michelin LTX M/S2's in your size? They are pricey, but they are a fantastic tire and very good in reasonable amounts of snow. Consumer Reports also rates them at or near the top of their list of best tires.


----------

